Ask HN: How do you organize links? - adriansky
======
adriansky
I found myself with using raindrop.io, getpocket.com, Chrome sometimes place
links directly to Evernote, Trello or notion.so. It's hard to keep them
organize and find something when I need it. I'm wondering how people here are
solving this issue

------
girishso
I tweet the links and have them auto logged searchable at
[http://www.tweetd.com](http://www.tweetd.com).

------
wingerlang
I move all my organized links (bookmarks) into a folder called 'old' and make
a new, better, system. Rinse and repeat every two years.

------
BinaryXcellence
I use Pocket (getpocket.com) most frequently, but often throw a link into
OneNote when it's directly related to a task and for immediate use.

------
tmaly
when delicious originally shut down, I moved to google bookmarks, but I really
have a hard time finding stuff in there. I would prefer to have stuff
organized like a mind map

------
zhte415
Personal wiki on VPS.

